# Army Painting Challenge - October/November 2012



## humakt

As we have almost lost a month of thread I will be combining October with November. You will only need to enter one unit for the month. I will give a real life voucher for anybody who has an entery on this thread. This will mean you can complete the challenge with 9 entries as long as you make on in this thread.

If this doesnt make sense let me know.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

So, just to confirm, we have until the end of November to do this entry?


----------



## humakt

Indeed that is correct.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

If we get 2 entries onto this thread do they both still count?


----------



## humakt

Yes if you enter twice it ill count as 2 entries if you want to try and get all 12 months entered.


----------



## Moriouce

Okey! So here is my entries for these two month. 









October=Squad of 'Ard boys with a nob. 









November=Looted Wagon with Boomgun.


----------



## Taggerung

First entry is the rest of my command squad. I already started on the dog and enforcer but forgot to take a starting photo.










My second entry will be... Earthshaker cannon and crew!


----------



## Kreuger

Alrighty, for this disrupted month(s) I'm starting off with a nice simple unit of chaos renegades . . . with a few chaos squat renegades thrown in for flavor.





















And the work in progress w/colors:










Comments and criticisms all welcome!


----------



## Deux

Here is the entry, Mei Feng and her Emberling, I finished last month for October (not that it really matters ). And here is the new entry for November! Ramos and a totem.


----------



## Tawa

Already completed October, just need to get pics up due to a fair few technical errors at my end :'(

November will be a fresh entry to continue my WarMachine faction: A SeaDog Deck Gun


----------



## Barnster

One of the reasons I've missed heresy was the disappearance of this thread, and group!

I'll be painting marines from now on. I'll decide by the end of the week if its going to be my PH EChildren or my Word Bearers


----------



## Kreuger

Alrighty,

Chaos squats and renegades are done!



Rogue_Trader_renegades_done-01_front_2012-10-29 by the warped forge, on Flickr

Edit: I was having problems posting over the weekend, and often got errors.

Not a crazy or complicated scheme. I think my favorite part if the unit is "little Sauron".

Edit 2: Rear view!

Rogue_Trader_renegades_done-02_back_2012-10-29 by the warped forge, on Flickr


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I've had my October entry done for at least two weeks. It was an easy ten models, though, so that isn't saying much. It's good thing, too, since I torqued the hell out of my back and have been unbabe to sit through a painting session ever since....

Pre shot:









Finished pic:









There are three more closeups in my plog. I went for Stirling hunstmen just to mix it up a bit and painting something besides blue.

November's entry, five pistoliers:


----------



## rxcky

Gonna try and squeeze two entries in here, first Immortals, these are almost done and will hopefully get finished during my stint at my local tomorrow. Apologies for one fig painted but had to get a colour scheme I liked before starting on the rest and forgot to take the photo before I started him.










really need to change my banner as well.


----------



## Turnip86

So, I'm entering the same unit as last month. I'm aware that the September thread is open until the 7th and I could enter this in it - BUT, although I started them in September I didn't really have the time and the spare time I did have I spent being lazy  Also my original entry in the September thread disappeared to the Russians so just going to go ahead and stick it in here 

Here's a before and after - apologies for the after pics, my camera is AWOL so using my iPod.

























And, because it's 2 months worth here's my second entry for the month! This will be either a captain of the empire OR champion for the pirate militia depending on the game so hopefully I'm allowed to enter it - any objections and I can do a unit of knights instead but I'd rather take my time over them


----------



## Howzaa

Well here's my entry got some cultists done we'll see if I can get second group done by end of this month, but with the time it takes me I doubt it!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Oct/Nov entry - 4 Destroyers:








The front right one is partially painted due to the fact that I had to much paint left over when doing my A-Barge. If that's a problem, I'll just remove that one from the group and do a unit of 3.


----------



## Zero Effect

Oh I have only just seen this thread.

October's entry







Will post completed picture as soon as I return back from work. (UK military)

November's entry







Yes 12 of them

Good luck all.

Zero Effect


----------



## Boc

I've got 10x Gauss Immortals and 3x Tomb blades... no pre-pictures, unfortunately


----------



## rxcky

Not the best pic, cant get the flash right. Anyway here is my first one for this double month.


----------



## Taggerung

So I just got my new airbrush and compressor in the mail, so I think I am going to paint up a leman russ as my second entry this month. I need to take photo's of last months pledge so I will get all of these up tonight.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Think I'll do a zombie horde this month. I'll add some pictures tomorrow.

* Little late, but here we are:


----------



## Barnster

Even though I painted a unit for my Word Bearers this weekend, I think I'm going to go for my heresy era Emperors children in this thread. 

So start with Chief Apothecary Fabius (Legion Centurion with Primus Medicae upgrade)










I've removed his backpack and changed it as people suggested it was dull and not fitting


----------



## Kreuger

I'm going to try and get a second project done for this double month.

I've already completed a small squad of renegades for October, next up is a Heldrake.


Heldrake_primed_2012-11-10 by the warped forge, on Flickr

I'm not sure yet if I want to slant my paint scheme towards a legion or not. I have a good deal of old chaos renegades that are in a dark tarnished bronze color scheme. I want to push the scheme a bit and use a lot of tarnish and verdigris covering the wings and fuselage. My goal with the tarnish and verdigris is to burnish up the leading edges of the wings, head, body, etc. to simultaneously show the friction and wear along with the age and corruption of the daemon engine.

And here are my first verdigris tests. I used a mix of Lahmian medium, ice blue, skull white, and 2nd ed emerald green. This mostly 1 coat of my verdigris mix and then a following re-highlight.

*Front*


verdigris_test_01_2012-11-12 by the warped forge, on Flickr


*Rear*


verdigris_test_02_2012-11-12 by the warped forge, on Flickr


I'm open to thoughts, criticism, and input!


----------



## Barnster

Finished Fabius at the weekend, some may have seen this when I put a pic on Twitter.

Sorry about the blurry pic weather has been rather dark by the time I get back from work in the evening :laugh:










Can't decide how to base him yet though


----------



## Moriouce

November's entery is finished. 

















Looted Wagon, two of three painted.


----------



## Turnip86

2nd entry finished for the month 

Here's my Captain/Unit champion


----------



## humakt

Some nice looking models in this months thread. 

I will be closing this thread on Monday 3rd December, so you have less than a week to get things completed and posted.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Nooooo this month has gone way too fast, technically i've finished two units this month but one was already base painted and the other is yet another indie character, i'm an ork on a mission now to see if i can paint 1 ork deffdredd and 12 more boys before the deadline. Should be doable if i pace myself properly. 

Will Grimzag get the challenge met in time? wil work once again steal his lifeforce and make him too sleepy to paint? Can you even fit a whole squig up your nose? find out next week.


----------



## Moriouce

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Will Grimzag get the challenge met in time? wil work once again steal his lifeforce and make him too sleepy to paint? Can you even fit a whole squig up your nose? find out next week.


It is all about priority. Let painting steal your life force and make you sleepy at work instead. :biggrin:


----------



## Zero Effect

I will post my October unit up on Saturday when I return from work.

November will be a RLC from me as been working away!

Gutted is beyond belief 1st RLC used!

Some great looking stuff. Keep them coming peeps


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Moriouce said:


> It is all about priority. Let painting steal your life force and make you sleepy at work instead. :biggrin:


The problem is that i just opened my own hobby shop so unfortunatley i'm needing to prioritise, not letting the business collapse on itself within the first 2 months of opening instead of painting.


----------



## Moriouce

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> The problem is that i just opened my own hobby shop so unfortunatley i'm needing to prioritise, not letting the business collapse on itself within the first 2 months of opening instead of painting.


I see! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Finished unit #2, five empire Pistoliers.



















Unit champion:









My favorite model:









More shots in my plog. 

Luck to all still plodding away at the challenge!


----------



## Zero Effect

Good evening fellow monthly painters.

Here is October's entry:
2nd Venom for my Kabal
































I decided that I would attempt some freehand on this one considering this is my Succubus's personal Venom for her amazing combat takedowns.

My November entry was going to be 12 Reavers. Due to work sending me away at short notice I was unable to even attempt this one so my first RLC will be used.

Can't wait for December challenge, independent character for this one as loads of does to go to! 

Good luck to all that still has to post their entries and well done to the ones that have completed. Some lovely stuff as ever.

Zero Effect


----------



## Deux

Here's my Avatar Ramos. Pic came out really crappy (looked fine on iPad). >_<


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I'm going to have to bail on the challenge, no chance of me finishing now. I have a shop that i need to close down...


----------



## Kreuger

Kreuger said:


> I'm going to try and get a second project done for this double month.
> 
> I've already completed a small squad of renegades for October, next up is a Heldrake.
> 
> 
> Heldrake_primed_2012-11-10 by the warped forge, on Flickr
> 
> I'm not sure yet if I want to slant my paint scheme towards a legion or not. I have a good deal of old chaos renegades that are in a dark tarnished bronze color scheme. I want to push the scheme a bit and use a lot of tarnish and verdigris covering the wings and fuselage. My goal with the tarnish and verdigris is to burnish up the leading edges of the wings, head, body, etc. to simultaneously show the friction and wear along with the age and corruption of the daemon engine.


Whew! In at the last minute!

So I carried the verdigris-and-wear theme all the way through. I think it worked out pretty well. I haven't yet decided if it's worth picking out the rivets or if that will break the look and feel.

I think the overall scheme works for the model. By comparison, when I looked at other examples people have posted online and I consider the amount of zig-zagging trim when really picked out ends up being too busy. There are a lot of sharp angles and competing planes on the model, when all of those planes and their trim are picked out it makes a busy model even busier.

I think this scheme unifies the model and benefits from the all the detail instead of being hampered by it.

Thoughts, comments, criticisms are all welcome.
Cheers!



heldrake_side_2012_12_03 by the warped forge, on Flickr



heldrake_front_2012_12_03 by the warped forge, on Flickr


----------



## humakt

Some nice peices. Well done everybody who jhas stuck with it. I will be updating the entries so far as I am a little behind. But this dual month is now closed.


----------

